# plant "wall"



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

So I want to make a wall of plants to keep my hive hidden from neighbors but I'm not sure what to plant. 

My tentative plan is to put up a 6' cross hatch style trellis (so its fairly opaque to start with) and then plant something that will climb up it, hopefully with flowers. I'd also like it to grow fast if possible. I live in a heartiness zone 7a (in the pacific NW) if that helps suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

Morning glories. Bees don't do much with them but they're pretty and grow quickly.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning glories.. The skurge of my garden.. Blah. We use cattle panel for our tomatoes (80-120 plants, depending on what we want to do) and they always end up all through it near the end of the season when we're too busy to kill them off. 

Clematis will be used as forage, and there are several kinds. If you figure out when there is a shortage of natural forage, you can try and find a Clematis which blooms around that time. There are early/mid and late season Clematis. 

Passion Vine also comes to mind, though not sure if it's good at your zone.. 

Seems like others have wondered this. Here's a page I found: http://homeguides.sfgate.com/vines-bees-29681.html

Though not a vine, I can tell you that bees around here go nuts for St. Johns Wort, Sunburst, which blooms when there is a shortage. Sadly, had to get rid of my old bushes, but have 3 new ones to plant soon.


----------

